# OSX whats the big deal!



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

"It is no secret that what the U.S. cellular carriers call "4G" is really not 4G at all. It is really more like "pre-4G" or "3G+." Real "4G", as defined by the International Telecommunications Union, does not exist."
Jan 20, 2012 Dan Rowinski ReadWrite Mobile


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Tiger said:


> "It is no secret that what the U.S. cellular carriers call "4G" is really not 4G at all. It is really more like "pre-4G" or "3G+." Real "4G", as defined by the International Telecommunications Union, does not exist."
> Jan 20, 2012 Dan Rowinski ReadWrite Mobile


There they go with the stupid lines again, yes we all know that what everyone calls 4g is not the "real" 4g but it's still a hell of a lot faster than your 3g iphone.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ANYTHING "Apple", is NOT based upon LOGICAL PROGRESSION.

I have found nearly all of APPLE's OS's to be counter-logical.

I am NOT saying that the products are bad... They just CONFUSE me!


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I think part of the issue with Apple is that they'd put so much effort into operating differently than Windows that you end up with an unintuitive interface. Sure it's different and you can tell you aren't using Windows, but is that really such a good thing? Various Linux build have done the smart thing and merged the best features of all the popular OSs into a very usable desktop.


----------

